
What You Need To Know About Your Next Domain Name - domino
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/04/finding-and-buying-a-domain-name.html#comment-193649096
======
mikerhoads
I hope people don't see this and think it was the same submission that was put
up when Fred Wilson first published his piece. This is a great comment to that
post and offers more helpful information than the original post.

